# Medicion Nivel de Tanque



## jhon jairo ponton sanchez (Dic 15, 2007)

Saludos,

Soy nuevo en la comunidad, les agradezco su ayuda.

Estoy interesado en realizar un medidor de nivel para un tanque subterraneo de 4.50 mts el cual contiene agua potable, he estado investigando y segun entiendo los sensores que debo utilizar son de tipo Laser ó Ultrasonido. Les agradeceria me ayudaran a ubicarme donde puedo hallar los Circuitos para realizar estos montajes....  Gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2007)

Fijate en esto:

MPX2010 10 kPa On-Chip Temperature Compensated and Calibrated Silicon Pressure Sensors

http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets2/9/0ofoa16hsdz2zllyyszactfo787y.pdf


----------



## jhon jairo ponton sanchez (Dic 15, 2007)

Gracias  Fogonazo, pero el tanque en el que estoy trabajado es de gran volumen tiene 12mts largo x 5mts Ancho  x 4.50 mts Alto , la presion que genera la columna de agua es superior a la capacidad del sensor piezo electrico.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2007)

Otra alternativa

http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/pag45.html


----------



## wrenchpuller (Dic 23, 2007)

Jhon Jairo, si el tanque esta abierto a la presion atmosferica, una opcion seria usar un "bubbler" o burbujeador. Para esto usted necesita un suministro de aire, la medicion seria en pulgadas de agua..... 4.5 metros de altura de agua serian aproximadamente 177 pulgadas de altura de agua. 27.7 pulgadas de agua son iguales a 1 psi, entonces si usted introduce un tubo hasta el fondo de el tanque y aplica presion de aire de por lo menos 6.5 psi (esto es la presion que corrresponde a el nivel maximo) e instala un manometro a la entrada de el tubo hacia el tanque, la indicacion de presion que indique el manometro sera el nivel de el tanque, claro tendra que ser convertida a pulgadas de agua o directamente a metros... 1 psi es igual a .70 metros, espero que esto le ayude si necesita mas información con gusto tratare de ayudarlo..


----------



## thors (Dic 27, 2007)

¿ cuantos puntos necesitas controlar ?  hay sondas que determinan minimo y maximo del estanque y tu las fabricas ....te sirven para el llenado o vaciado del estanque 

la alternativa de wrenchpuller es la ideal si necesitas conocer en todo momento el nivel pero es mas cara  

las maquinas lavadoras de ropa domesticas usan presostatos aplicando el metodo que describe  wrenchpuller

saludos


----------



## magoseitor (Dic 27, 2007)

Hola, si el tanque es muy grande podrias buscar en google sobre las celulas de fuerza, que utilizan galgas extensiometricas (o tensorresistencia.. como se quiera llamar).
Espero pueda serte de utilidad...

salu2


----------



## And1M (Sep 23, 2009)

alguien que me pueda ayudar necesito un circuito de estos sencillo para realizarlo en la casa es un proyecto del prof. pero se tiene que realizar economicamente el diseño es algo que indique a la bomba cuando el tanque esta vacio esta se active llene el tanque hasta un determinado nivel que es puesto x uno y desactive la bomba un diagrama o alguien que me ayude con mi proyecto le agradeceria su apoyo


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 28, 2009)

Hola
Ojala la idea en el enlace sirva para desarrollarla.
http://www.atp.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/DynLAB/dynlabmodules/Examples/WhatIsControl/WaterLevel5.html
[/COLOR] 
Saludos
a sus ordenes.


----------

